# Coffin Crisp, Scaeros and more! Mmmmmmchocolate!



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

N-E-S-T-L-E-S, Nestles makes the very best chawww-clate!

Saw this at the 7-11 today and it made me smile (and buy chocolate! ) Halloween themed Coffee Crisp, Smarties, Aero bars and Kit Kats! 


























I'm all curious now, I don't think Coffee Crisp and Smarties (as we know them) exist outside of Canada, do they? Anyone else seen these?


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

we have sixlets here in the states and its pretty much the same thing as your smarties, or just plain old m&ms. no coffee crisp though that ive ever seen. not even aero bars but they do have some bubble bar that is equivalent to your aeros.

also, cadbury makes the best chocolate.


----------



## DrSatan (Aug 30, 2012)

Smarties of that variety exist in the UK too but nowhere else that im aware of.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Ooooh kewl! I will have to scope those out now. Thanks for the info!


----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

super cool, hope to see them in Canada


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I'd like to see those in the store. Glad to see the candy companies jumping on the Halloween bandwagon.
Actually, I guess it's to encourage us to give out full-size candies to the TOTs. $$$$$$$


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Target has a great selection of interesting candies too! I saw pumpkin shaped Snickers! We love to give out full size candy bars. 

We got these yesterday! The words on the box are hilarious! SSSSnot your regular gummies! 'Picked' especially for you! Flavors are Snottermelon, Sour Green Boogy, and Lemon Loogy. ROFL My husband half chewed on and 'hocked up a loogy'. I think our youngest peed his pants laughing!!!!!!

PRICELESS!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

ill have to get a box of boogers, i love gummy candy, and weird stuff... fits me perfectly lol.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Those are great! I like the Halloween themed candy


----------

